# Witsius vs Blake



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 20, 2016)

How does 'The Economy of the Covenants between God and man' [Witsius] and ' The Covenant of God' [Blake] compare? Does one have particular strengths over the other? I have Witsius but was wondering how Blake compares.


----------

